# Hopper remote viewer hackeing



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi was wondering if anyone else had this problem.it started back in dec, this show switch at birth start to pop up under my timers with remote viewer as the person making it. Will today I checked and they deleted all my timers and all my recording remotely and added back switched at birth. I have been deleting the timer oh 6 times and have changed my password. Is there anything I can do to disable remote view I don't use it. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone access to your DISH Anywhere? Does anyone have access to your log in information?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I have not had this happen.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

True on the comment before mine. Change your password to see if this still happens.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have changed your password and this still happens... I would start looking inside your home and see if someone in your home is playing tricks on you. Try changing the password and don't tell anyone.


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't share my login info to anyone, I live alone so don't think anyone would be playing with me.i have changed my password many times. Every time it takes them about two days to get back on. It pisses me off. Someone can do this erase all your timers and recordings. And add shows they like I know it's someone romotely cause it says created by remote viewer. Is there no way of disabling the dish anyware? Ps they really mad me mad when they deleted the walking dead timer now I missed some old episodes cause of it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To make sure we are all on the same page... when you say you are changing your password. What password are you changing?

Your Dish account login?


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> To make sure we are all on the same page... when you say you are changing your password. What password are you changing?
> 
> Your Dish account login?


Yes my dish login password


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

So I went looking and they are selling hacked accounts. _[link redacted]_ And all I typed in was dish anywhere password. Hack lol there is no way to turn it off?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If someone is hacking your account and keeps getting your password after you change it... I would start looking at your computer and suspect that you might have a trojan infection where your keystrokes are being logged or something similar. There is not another way that I can imagine for someone to keep having your password so quickly after you change it.

_Moderator note... please don't post links to hack sites. Your post has been edited to remove that link._


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> If someone is hacking your account and keeps getting your password after you change it... I would start looking at your computer and suspect that you might have a trojan infection where your keystrokes are being logged or something similar. There is not another way that I can imagine for someone to keep having your password so quickly after you change it.
> 
> _Moderator note... please don't post links to hack sites. Your post has been edited to remove that link._


That would be fine. I know about key loggers my pc is clean as a matter of fact I haven't used my pc since October. Since my video card went out. I use my ipad now. I know if they know the user name they can use brute force hacking just set on the website and let it work till there in. I know way back in 07 I brute forced my self and it worked. I don't know I wish there was someway to disable dish anyware since I don't use it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What browser do you use on the iPad? Is your iPad "jailbroken"? There are ways that people have had unauthorized access to iPad and iPhone devices and data. Since we're not seeing/hearing more about this that this thread really makes me think the "hack" is happening at your end rather than with Dish.


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm using Safari the default. It's not jail broken. I don't know what's going on. Makes me wonder


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Weird. If this was a Dish-side hack I would think a lot of people would be seeing this. Is this the only Hopper you have ever had? You said this started back in Dec... Did you have a failed Hopper replaced OR is this the only Hopper you have had? Did you get it directly from Dish or did you purchase it and activate it yourself?

I'm trying to imagine other scenarios where you might have a receiver that used to be active on another account and perhaps someone could still have remote access to the receiver from that account without actually having to "hack" your account... basically the receiver could accidentally be partially active on an older account somehow.


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Weird. If this was a Dish-side hack I would think a lot of people would be seeing this. Is this the only Hopper you have ever had? You said this started back in Dec... Did you have a failed Hopper replaced OR is this the only Hopper you have had? Did you get it directly from Dish or did you purchase it and activate it yourself?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine other scenarios where you might have a receiver that used to be active on another account and perhaps someone could still have remote access to the receiver from that account without actually having to "hack" your account... basically the receiver could accidentally be partially active on an older account somehow.


It's a replacement from dish that would make sense partially active. But sense it's not failing how to I get dish to send me a new one?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would try contacting a DIRT rep (like BeckiB who replied earlier in this thread) via PM and asking her to check your account... and see if she has the capability to see if your receiver is on another account's Dish Anywhere setup. I don't know if this is something she can check OR if it would have to be escalated to a higher tier. IF this is what is happening, there has to be a way for Dish to know and fix it... but I honestly don't know how to know for sure if it is happening.

On the plus side, IF my guess is right... it means your account is secure and no one has your password... it just means someone somewhere has access to a DVR that they no longer have... and heck, they might be frustrated too because they might be setting timers and wondering why their receiver never records anything!

The ultimate fix, could be that they have to send you another replacement Hopper that presumably they could assure was not on another account.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Weird. If this was a Dish-side hack I would think a lot of people would be seeing this. Is this the only Hopper you have ever had? You said this started back in Dec... Did you have a failed Hopper replaced OR is this the only Hopper you have had? Did you get it directly from Dish or did you purchase it and activate it yourself?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine other scenarios where you might have a receiver that used to be active on another account and perhaps someone could still have remote access to the receiver from that account without actually having to "hack" your account... basically the receiver could accidentally be partially active on an older account somehow.


True also this would make a news story.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dkbullet (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes, this does and is happening to Dish customers there's a severe security flaw in the way their system works. This actually happened to my girlfriend too. No, it's not related to your computer being hacked. Please read this blog that this other guy posted. He goes into a very detailed explanation of what is happening and what happened to him. Truth is Dish has made a huge mistake and isn't doing anything to correct it. On top of that they will deny it and call you a liar. Here's the link: http://osteraa.blogspot.com/2014/11/dish-networks-failure-in-security.html?m=1


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would try contacting a DIRT rep (like BeckiB who replied earlier in this thread) via PM and asking her to check your account... and see if she has the capability to see if your receiver is on another account's Dish Anywhere setup. I don't know if this is something she can check OR if it would have to be escalated to a higher tier. IF this is what is happening, there has to be a way for Dish to know and fix it... but I honestly don't know how to know for sure if it is happening.
> 
> On the plus side, IF my guess is right... it means your account is secure and no one has your password... it just means someone somewhere has access to a DVR that they no longer have... and heck, they might be frustrated too because they might be setting timers and wondering why their receiver never records anything!
> 
> The ultimate fix, could be that they have to send you another replacement Hopper that presumably they could assure was not on another account.


You can also just change your account login information and de-activate any device that is connected/connecting that you do not want to authorize on your account.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> You can also just change your account login information and de-activate any device that is connected/connecting that you do not want to authorize on your account.


If you read the blog post linked above you'll see that changing passwords doesn't help. The device (or browser) saves a token that keeps it logged into the account so a password is never asked for once it had logged in. I haven't looked but when that blog post was created there was no way to de-activate a device authorized on an account.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dkbullet said:


> Truth is Dish has made a huge mistake and isn't doing anything to correct it.


A blog post from 2014 ... which is contradicted by the way the DISHANYWHERE.com site currently operates.

Perhaps something was wrong in 2014. But it is not accurate to say DISH did nothing to correct that problem.



HobbyTalk said:


> I haven't looked but when that blog post was created there was no way to de-activate a device authorized on an account.


I suggest you look. It might help lower the amount of false information being spread.
(Devices can be deactivated from the DISHANYWHERE.com website.)


----------

